# When is L216 coming and what MUST be in it.



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Just thought I would start a new thread.

Items that must be in it should be Serious bug fixes, Name yours still in l215 or worse yet introduced in l215.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I hope to get my OTA guide data back. I consider that pretty serious.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

fix the overstretch again!


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

markcollins said:


> fix the overstretch again!


I'll echo Mark's suggestion.

I also have some "missed timer" issues that may or may not be resolved by recreating all of my timers. If they are not resolved, then that becomes my #1 issue.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

> Jason Kragt said:
> 
> 
> > I'll echo Mark's suggestion.
> ...


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Fix The Stuck Aspect Ratio Problem


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

The *overscan problem* is much worse in L215 than any of the previous releases. It's now 8-10% overscan where it was 4-6% before (confirmed with HDNet test pattern).
I would rate that as *number 1* because all other problems I've experienced are occasional annoyances where this is a full time impairment.

Also *still getting slow remote response times* and channel scanning difficulties particularly in the OTA ranges.

I've noticed local guide info appeared in the high (763X) range of the guide, they're displayed as red because I don't subscribe. It would be really great if they could *mirror* that *info to the OTA section* so that the guide could be used to schedule events.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

jergenf said:


> The *overscan problem *is much worse in L215 than any of the previous releases.
> I would rate that as *number 1* because all other problems I've experienced are occasional annoyances where this all the time.


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

My thoughts on items that should be addressed: 

a) Stuck aspect ratio problem.
b) Slow or sluggish remote response.
c) Additional overscan; why the heck does a source device need overscan?
d) Missing OTA local channel information (for local subscribers) on some channels.


----------



## gunawo (Aug 17, 2004)

No problems before L215, All of the above after. Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Mike Russell said:


> I hope to get my OTA guide data back. I consider that pretty serious.


I agree with Mike, OTA guide has been my only problem with 215 so far and as of right now, I have NO OTA guide information.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

Mike Russell said:


> I hope to get my OTA guide data back. I consider that pretty serious.


I agree 100% with this - having no OTA guide data is bad enough to make me want to jump to a 942, except that this would be rewarding DISH for breaking my DVR with the latest software release...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They made you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The OTA Guide data problem should be fixed very soon.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> The OTA Guide data problem should be fixed very soon.


Any idea what 'very soon' means?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

*SINCE L215 I HAVE HAD TO REBOOT TEN TIMES BECAUSE OF STUCK ASPECT RATIO ISSUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

cleblanc said:


> Any idea what 'very soon' means?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

L216 should add the ability to force the 921 to download the current software release again. Many of the problems that have affected some but not all of the 921s I think are caused when the software becomes corrupted. 

Currently the only way to replace the corrupted software is to wait until a new release comes out. There should be a mechanism to force the 921 to download the current release again.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> L216 should add the ability to force the 921 to download the current software release again. Many of the problems that have affected some but not all of the 921s I think are caused when the software becomes corrupted.


That's a really interesting thought.

I wonder how many of us who find L215 to be a great improvement are the ones who got the update automatically, and how many of us having all these wacky issues with L215 are the ones who didn't start downloading the update until after we did a reboot...

I don't know if Dish's update loader does a checksum or some other validity tests on the update package before it starts installing it, but an incomplete or corrupted download could certainly explain why some 921s, like mine, have gone to crap and others are behaving better than ever.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I had to do a reboot on mine to get it to load L215, and I lost my OTA guide data. I also wondered about this causing the problem.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I got a "normal" download and still lost OTA guide info, Mark says they have located th OTA guide bug and are fixing????


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, the loss of OTA guide data has been tracked down and is being fixed as I type this.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

does the OTA issue fix require a software update?

Jon


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

yes


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I posted a bug report about how my 921 froze up then got a disk failure message (a DOS text message, not the familliar green box error message format).

The amazing thing here was that my 921 actually was able to fix itself! After doing a hard reboot (soft reboots only brought back the same DOS screen) my 921 started to flash it's LED's and after about 4 minutes the familliar green box message "acquiring data from satellite" appeared. The only things lost were my preference settings and my OTA's had to be rescanned. I did not lose my recordings!      (215 gets a 5-smiley rating for it's ability to repair itself)

UPDATE: 24 hours later the lockup/disk failure/self-fix routine happened again.
I take back my 5-smiley rating of 215     

2nd UPDATE: I ran a HD Check and it passed! 48 hours without another episode. I'll give 215 4 smilies back :lol:


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

If this is like my machine was, it may be a precursor to a complete hard drive failure. I had this happen twice in the space of a week before the unit went out entirely and would not boot or recover at all (I also heard some disk drive "clicking" as the drive tried to resync following a disk error during this week).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Its sounding like l216 will be a fix for the loss of the OTA guide info that some have experienced.

As I've mentioned before, I am for small updates. I would suggest going for this fix and any others already ready that they have.

And yes I think an option for redownloading the current software, for this and all other machines, is desireable. You can never say when something weird caused a download to be incomplete, or even wiped out (power spike, etc).


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

j5races said:


> does the OTA issue fix require a software update?
> 
> Jon


Thank God. I subscribe to OTA just to get the stupid guide data, and half of it is screwed up now with this new release.... I took a step backward.... The software should allow you to revert to the previous version...

WW


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

pculley said:


> If this is like my machine was, it may be a precursor to a complete hard drive failure. I had this happen twice in the space of a week before the unit went out entirely and would not boot or recover at all (I also heard some disk drive "clicking" as the drive tried to resync following a disk error during this week).


My 921 is a refurb-replacement sent to me when I got ZSR's.

24 Hours later it locked-up again with the same failed hard drive message. It recovered again, however it took more reboots this time. I still have my recordings, but it's probably only a matter of time 

UPDATE: After doing a HD check everything is O.K. I don't know what may have caused my 921 to think its HD failed twice, but it passed the HD check and has been O.K. for the past 48 hours.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How about this for what should be in L216:

SOFTWARE THAT WORKS!

Maybe they could try that for a change. It seems with each release there are just more and more complaints and more things broken and virtually nothing fixed. For instance, please list exactly what is fixed from the last version. It seems that almost everything mentioned for the previous release is still a problem in this one. So what have they been doing for three months? Just exactly what were they working on and testing?

Oh wait, I know what they "Fixed", the red dot now appears in the OTA guide for an OTA record event. Oooo, way to go, bet that one was a mind bender. Sheesh. Pathetic.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> How about this for what should be in L216:
> 
> SOFTWARE THAT WORKS!
> 
> ...


I wonder what the reason is that no release notes have been published - could be like you say -nothing is fixed except the red dot. EPG is now wrong in the opposite direction, stretch modes are broken, etc etc. I notice they never released notes for 213 either. Perhaps its their policy that if nothing is said about whats fixed then they have not actually committed to anything.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

New features for L215 are:
*+* Gray bars with no black borders.
*+* When in delayed time warning apprears if you attempt to change channel.
*+* After playing a recorded program cursor will be at different default options depending if you viewed the program to completion or not.
*+* 61.5 shows more transponders in signal test menu than before.
*?* EPG data for locals may now appear (can also a bug for those that lost data).
*- * Overscan worse than before.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Add total system lockup, Timer failure, Pixlation and audio dropout magnification to that list please.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Tomos said:


> Add total system lockup, Timer failure, Pixlation and audio dropout magnification to that list please.


Those are not NEW because some people have made complaints in previous releases.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Oh wait, I know what they "Fixed", the red dot now appears in the OTA guide for an OTA record event.


What I need is a dot of some kind, hollow or any other color for a recording during that period that does not include both ends. I like to cut of 5 to 15 minutes of many programs on HDNet or DiscoveryHD but then it is hard to tell that I have a recording set for it without going to menu-7 and back again.

Is there anyway they could allow info on the timers (menu-7). Then I would not have to go back to the guide. This would also allow checking if the time slot has been pre-empted, extended, or otherwise jiggered.
-Ken


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

and they should allow add or subtract time from the beginning or end of a program and make the defaults 0 and 0. ANd then there should be an option where you select a menu item that shows you a schedule with only the recorded items side by side or something like that, like show me on a calendar guide what is scheduled and where. And a month calendar that shows the same thing.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

jergenf said:


> New features for L215 are:
> [*+* After playing a recorded program cursor will be at different default options depending if you viewed the program to completion or not.


This one is partially fixed. When you get out of the playback, the Resume is selected. If you leave that first menu, i.e. get out of the DVR list, then enter the DVR list and select that program, Start is now selected. It doesn't remember that you watched part of it. When I exit a program, I hardly ever start it right back up, I stop it intending to restart it later. So, from a user point of view, this is about a 5% fix!

The audio drop out has gotten MUCH worse for me. Before, the audio would drop out for 1/2 to 2 seconds followed by pixalization that affected up to 10% of the screen for less than a second. Now, there are many more of them per hour, the audio drops out for up to 5 seconds and the video is completely frozen for up to 4 seconds.

A new bug for me is that the most of the controls, both the remote and on the front of the 921, sometimes stop working after watching a recorded program. This has happened to me 8 times since 215. It takes a reboot to get it working. Leaving the box overnight does not cure it, so it is not the old bug of a sluggish response that cures itself after awhile.

213 and 215 have both made my 921 more unreliable that it was before.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Only warning here...

Reporting what's wrong is fine and good. Bashing is not acceptable, and if it continues, posts are going to get deleted. I'm not going to waste my time editing your posts, I'll just delete them. Go read the damn rules again!

You've been warned.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree with Mark, if you can't be civilized ..please go to a different forum..!

My 2 cents are actually positive, I have not noticed many of the thugs reported on this thread, I am very happy because OTA guide is not working for me....sorry to hear that others broke...! I am very surprised that it works for some and not others.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Alright, after stewing this afternoon about this, my post was a little harsh. Please go read the rules again, and give me (and Allen) a break please with all of the bashing. Otherwise the forum doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I frankly don't see much of anything considered bashing, just stating the facts, asking for a list of things that WERE supposedly fixed and commenting on news bug from others, and asking what exactly the programmers have been working on. If that is bashing then too bad for Eldon. Its nothing against Mark and Allen.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ebaltz,

So you considered Port #30 to not be bashing? That explains where the problem is. Let me quote..



> Oooo, way to go, bet that one was a mind bender. Sheesh. Pathetic.


and



> SOFTWARE THAT WORKS! Maybe they could try that for a change.


Mark and Allan is just asking for this type of venting to be taking outside of the support forms. Heck, go look at the thread about the Sport News, There is a partial helpful post followed by three sarcastic comments. Maybe you don't, but I consider sarcasim a form of bashing if done a certain way. The two examples above fit into that catagory.

And for the record the red dot was a nice usability fix that I found most welcome and I am sure a lot of other people felt the same way. Also found the inactivity timeout welcome too. Just because you can't see fixes does not mean there were no fixes. Heck the most recent 811 update if you have 287 you could not see any difference, however, there are some for sure.

As to a list of them, well it is being worked on and we don't have control when it comes. We are also waiting on them for the recent 811 release.

If you look at the poll someone recently put up, Most 921 users are finding L215 a step forward. As to the people that feel it is a step back, I feel for them and I hope that over time things will stabilize for them.

I have a 921, yes I have had my share of issues with it. All I believe they are asking for is that when one state their issues or experiences state it and try and describe what they are seeing. Not to state it and then through rocks at the developers, Dish Management, Mark, Allen, or anyone else they feel should get a rock tossed their way. They are not saying you don't have a right to throw rocks, just take them outside the playground.

I am sure Mark and Allen could list pages of what is considered bashing and they would have a lot of material to draw from in my opinion. Here is a tip...

Read your post #30 back, and then imagine you are a developer that spent the last weekend working to finish up that red dot feature. Lets say it was a real tricky one with a lot of legacy code that you had to work with and the architecture did not make it a "one line wonder". You are really happy about the fix and you figure that the 921 users will find this usability fix a welcome addition. You then go to the site to see what the users are thinking and you read Post #30. Hmmmm wonder what your reaction would be. I know what mine would be.. I am a developer and if I read post #30 after putting some hours into fixing it I sure would be more apt to not return to this support forum..

To be clear.. We are trying to keep the support forums on a more positive note for this very reason. That is all Mark and Allan is saying and if people that wonder through this support forum don't think their is too much bashing, well then try looking from the other side of the fence and maybe you might just see it another way.

Not picking a fight with you ebaltz. Just using your last post as a springboard to my point on the purpose of these forums.

My 2 cents... Please try and keep it in a constructive tone at a minimum. If you want to vent, create a thread in the general area and go at it. Should be that simple, and if I had premissions in this forum, I would have already deleted a lot of the posts here.. Mark and Allen are being more than reasonable...Try and help them out here..


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

What I would like to see in L216+ and send it to us when ready. How about E* getting a _unanimous_ thumbs up from the beta testers it is ready before releasing it.

In the spirit of repetition I will; suggest once again, in this thread, that E* fix the OTA guide bugs by turning it on for all 921 users. Both cable and DirecTV do NOT charge extra for this data. Remember who called who a "pig" for pricing practices not too long ago. Make it so that what ever channel you tune to, the guide is there. Forget trying to nickel/dime the 921 users on this by making them buy redundant unnecessary LIL channels to get the guide info on their OTA channels. If it is possible for the programmers at Eldon and E* to fix it that PSIP EIT functions in absence of LIL purchased guide data, fine, but I do have my doubts they are capable of doing that without problems as demonstrated by the mess people are experiencing with their attempt to add out of DMA feature for L215. So, my suggestion is to just fix it so all can receive guide data and use the simplest way to achieve that in hopes of generating fewer sources for bugs and failure.

I don't know what to say about the aspect ratio failure but I do know it is related to not being able to reboot for over x amount off hours as once the 921 is rebooted it goes away for awhile. I wish it were fixed but I have no suggestions as to how. One clue is that I didn't have this problem prior to L211.

Add a menu feature to allow users to roll back to the previous version if it is determined by the 921 owner that the upgrade version causes intolerable problems.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I don't know what to say about the aspect ratio failure but I do know it is related to not being able to reboot for over x amount off hours as once the 921 is rebooted it goes away for awhile. I wish it were fixed but I have no suggestions as to how. One clue is that I didn't have this problem prior to L211.


This may be accurate for some but not others. I have had a stuck aspect ratio issue that occurred in less than two hours of a power cord reboot. The reboot was needed to resolve a prior stuck aspect ratio issue. Two evenings ago I received a stuck aspect ratio but could not reboot because a recording was in progress. I turned the receiver off, to put it in standby, and went to bed. The next day when the receiver was turned on the stuck aspect ratio was gone. I am sure there were no power failures during the night which would have caused a reboot. I am beginning to wonder if anyone has a clue as to the root cause of this issue.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I frankly don't see much of anything considered bashing, just stating the facts, asking for a list of things that WERE supposedly fixed and commenting on news bug from others, and asking what exactly the programmers have been working on. If that is bashing then too bad for Eldon. Its nothing against Mark and Allen.


I see quite the opposite from not just you but others. I've done my share before when 215 was perpetually delayed, but now that it's out, I'd rather give TECHNICAL feedback than non-descriptive complaints. I actually like 215 despite the problems because ZSR's and hard drive erase bugs are fixed. Needless to say, I'll probably vent again if 216 comes out, say in November rather than September or earlier. But for now, we should help them identify new and existing bugs to get 216 to address as many of them as possible.

Venting is quite common on web boards such as this, but this board is also a tool for feedback for the software developers. They surely must know the frustration of the 921 users if they simply read at least one thread related to the 921 on this board. But to help them identify the bugs, find the root cause, and develop solutions, we should provide descriptive conditions and causes that trigger the bugs. Perhaps, the venting can be done outside this forum and in the General DISH Network forum or what not. The less venting we do and more technical feedback we give, the better they can use the time in reading the posts and find out what's wrong and find solutions to solve them.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The following may be fixed without going to 216:

I appreciate the OTA guide data that was added (we'll leave the issue over wheather it was a "mistake" for some of us to get it out for now). If the issue was to get OOM market data into the EPG's of those who get OTA signals (and I belileve that was exactly what they were trying to do), then there needs to be a centralized area (i.e. a core satellite) for all guide data. That way those of us who get OOM signals OTA from markets on Superdish won't have to get a superdish just to get guide data for the OTA stations we receive.

For example: I'm in the Cleveland DMA but get the Youngstown OTA's. Youngstown is on Superdish so I do not get the data.

A related issue that can be a 216 fix: SUBCHANNEL EPG DATA! How about a PSIP option so we can see what's on PBS HD etc.?

Here is a minor, "cosmetic" issue: How about a different color other than RED for the analog stations we chose to put in our EPG's? Red is already used in the ALL CHAN to mean unsubscribed (i.e. unavailable for immediate viewing). 

Finally I would like to thank the software engineers for all the hard work they are doing. We are quick to complain but slow to complement. Put yourselves in their shoes!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Rodney said:


> This may be accurate for some but not others. I have had a stuck aspect ratio issue that occurred in less than two hours of a power cord reboot. The reboot was needed to resolve a prior stuck aspect ratio issue. Two evenings ago I received a stuck aspect ratio but could not reboot because a recording was in progress. I turned the receiver off, to put it in standby, and went to bed. The next day when the receiver was turned on the stuck aspect ratio was gone. I am sure there were no power failures during the night which would have caused a reboot. I am beginning to wonder if anyone has a clue as to the root cause of this issue.


From what I have read the 921 is still auto-rebooting at night. I have not been able to confirm this. This might explain why the stuck aspect ratio went away. I also feel the aspect ratio might be related to the 921 not gettng a reboot for a period of time. I tend to keep my 921 on and know with the new feature that places the unit in standby I go to bed with the unit on. However, I go to sleep at night and if I understand how new inactivity feature my guess is that I miss the reboot window. I did the PIP test and the PIP window does not move when I check it in the morning.

Example: (Hopefully my logic is right)

1) Go to bed at midnight with the 921
2) at 4 am the unit goes into standby
3) the reboot window is between 2 and 3 am.

So it looks like I miss the nightly reboot.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I can confirm that the auto reboot is still taking place. I am always up at 2:00 A.M. and I usually make sure that my 921's are in standby at that time. Each of the last two mornings, I have turned power on to both 921's at 2:03 A.M. and have observed the final stages of the reboot process.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Today I did a front panel reboot, just as a preventative measure because it had been at least a couple weeks. About an hour later I had a stuck aspect ratio, but in reverse. Prior to L215, a standard sat channel would get stuck in stretch mode while HD channels displayed properly. Today, a 1080i channel got stuck in 4x3 mode while standard channels appeared to be normal with grey bars. Was unable to use the HD/SD button, * format button, or PgUp/PgDn in the DVR list.

L216 needs to include a final fix for the aspect bug. As part of this, I would like to see a TV setup menu where I could define my HD set as 16:9 1080i (or even better, native resolution pass-through) and the SD set in the other room as 4:3 480i. Barring that, simply return to the last HD or last SD setting that was used so I don't have to go to Menu 6, 9 every time I toggle back from SD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Lee.. I figured the auto-reboot was still there. To me it looks like since my inactivity standbye occurs after the auto-reboot, I still dont get a reboot ever night. 

As to the native passthrough feature enhancement request. I asked for that also on the 811. I was suprised not to see it on the 942. It comes up here a lot. Hope Dish is working on this type of feature for the MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Native resolution pass-through fits the spirit, if not the letter, of what was promised when Dish introduced HDTV. In response to concerns that Dish would be the ones to deliver HD Lite they said they would pass the signal on as it was received. The 5000's now obsolete HDTV modulator then sent an 8VSB signal to an external tuner. So the promise applied to the signal sent from Dish to the 5000 to the tuner. Now that Dish is providing their own HDTV tuners, the right thing to do is to extend that unaltered signal from the tuner to the TV. Some TVs may need the fixed conversion option but, for those that don't, add a menu choice of "no conversion."


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2005)

BobaBird,
I agree with you, that at least retaining last HD and SD settings would be excellent. I find that going through Menu 6, 9 every time I toggle back from SD (which I use at night when I go to bed) is a little annoying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I also would like to see this type of feature in their HD receivers and I hope they add it. However, personally I see this as an enhancment and not a bug. As to it being part of the spirit of what Dish promised, well that can be open for debate.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

At least once a day, when we go into the DVR event list, the unit locks up and requires a reboot...It will display the events then I'm locked...Have tried a power cord pull, and it still happens.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

KKlare said:


> What I need is a dot of some kind, hollow or any other color for a recording during that period that does not include both ends. I like to cut of 5 to 15 minutes of many programs on HDNet or DiscoveryHD but then it is hard to tell that I have a recording set for it without going to menu-7 and back again.
> 
> Is there anyway they could allow info on the timers (menu-7). Then I would not have to go back to the guide. This would also allow checking if the time slot has been pre-empted, extended, or otherwise jiggered.
> -Ken


When you setup a timer using the guide set the start/end to 0 and 0. Then go back into the guide, there should be a red dot for that program. Select it again it will bring you the correct position (same as menu 7) in the screeen. Select that program again and select "Edit" feature. Now select "Set Time" and manually change the times. You may loose the red dot in the guide because it's no longer a complete event of that program. But the flashing 5 minute clock warning will appear and pressing the info button (during that time) will remind what event that is.


----------



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

Need a video driver that will allow DVI image to fill entire screen of RCA DLP RP's. Or option to use an older video driver; this has been a problem only with the last 2 major releases.

MIKE


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Rather than constantly swapping the video driver back and forth (which always makes someone unhappy), they need to have a user-selectable driver, or else user-selectable settings for the key things the driver controls, including:

Centering
Color
Overscan

Honestly I don't know why a TV needs to do any of these things on a DVI output, but apparently this is required for whatever reason. And since it is, we really need the capability to adjust this, so that we don't fix one TV and break another.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

I would like to see "All Episodes" & "New Episodes" In the Event Timer Creation Screen. This is a great feature in 522's, 625's, and 942's. Also in favorites set up screen, color code the channels so you know what you get and don't. It's not always easy to remember every chan you do or don't get.

Additionally, I don't know if this could be done with software or not but a "partial zoom" format would be nice. You only loose 1/2 as much off the top and bottom of the screen as normal zoom and people are only 1/2 as much stretched looking as normal stretch.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Brad - unfortunately, the All Eps and New Eps features require name based recording, which the 921 will not be getting. And, also unfortunately, the broadcom driver that's used with the 921 doesn't support a partial zoom for some reason (according to the Eldon folks I've talked to).


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I've gotten the same response on the Partial Zoom feature.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Brad - unfortunately, the All Eps and New Eps features require name based recording, which the 921 will not be getting.


Since the 921's do not have and are not getting NBR, is it possible to have included in the EVENT TIMER CREATE screen, radio button selections(s) for, "NEW" or "Series Special" or "Special Event" as these are associated to the EGP data, so not to get duplicate or repeat recorded DVR events?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Native resolution is very much needed. I am sick of watching short fat people on everything thats not HD......


Jon


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark or Allen,

How far away are we from L216? No, I am not asking for a specific date but a general idea. A few days, weeks, months etc... Have the causal factors that result in hard drive erasures been identified? If so, will this issue be addressed in L216? As I have mentioned before if there was ever a fix that would fall in the category of emergency fix requiring an immediate download, after proper testing, this is it.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Should be in the days to weeks catagory. I'm hoping to find out where things are tomorrow. 

L215 has improvements to help with the ZSR of death. No further changes will be in L216. L216 is supposed to be a fix for OTA guide data issues caused by L215.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Should be in the days to weeks catagory. I'm hoping to find out where things are tomorrow.
> 
> L215 has improvements to help with the ZSR of death. No further changes will be in L216. L216 is supposed to be a fix for OTA guide data issues caused by L215.


I'm losing it! I thought that I read somewhere back, in more than one thread, that the ZSR problem was going to take two software updates for a complete fix (which includes L215 and the next one)?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Correct, which means the second part of the fix probably won't be in place until L217.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Correct, which means the second part of the fix probably won't be in place until L217.


I gained my sanity back. I found your post at this site regarding the two part ZSR fix.  http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43680&highlight=part+fix


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I just want to verify that I have not misinterpreted what I have read. The causal factors concerning the ZSR of death issue has been identified and part of the resolution is in L215. The remainder of that resolution was to be included in L216 but will probably be delay until L217 so that an OTA Guide issue can be resolved.

Either I am placing a higher priority on the ZSR of death issue than E*, or the resolution to this issue, which was suppose to be in L216, is not ready for prime time. Certainly a OTA guide issue will not take precedence over an issue that results in the loss of all data.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The fact is that part 2 requires significant testing, which will take longer than they want to leave users with no guide data.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

boylehome said:


> I'm losing it! I thought that I read somewhere back, in more than one thread, that the ZSR problem was going to take two software updates for a complete fix (which includes L215 and the next one)?


Sorry about causing you to "lose it". Just to clarify, I said "help" with ZSR's because a second fix is required.

But L215 did contain the first part of the fix that was to help reduce the ZSR's.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Rodney said:


> I just want to verify that I have not misinterpreted what I have read. The causal factors concerning the ZSR of death issue has been identified and part of the resolution is in L215. The remainder of that resolution was to be included in L216 but will probably be delay until L217 so that an OTA Guide issue can be resolved.
> 
> Either I am placing a higher priority on the ZSR of death issue than E*, or the resolution to this issue, which was suppose to be in L216, is not ready for prime time. Certainly a OTA guide issue will not take precedence over an issue that results in the loss of all data.


Have you had a ZSR since L215?


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I assure you I can understand E* desire to provide OTA guide data. But as Allen stated L216 is probably days to weeks away from being delivered. If this is the case, and I am sure I will be corrected if I am incorrect, L216 is still being beta tested. Unless L216 and L217 are being beta tested simultaneously the ZSR of death issue has been delayed by the amount of time needed to test the OTA guide issue.

This seems similar to replacing a blown light bulb in your cars trunk while continuing to drive with only a quart of oil in the engine. Both can be aggravating on a dark night but I think the loss of oil will lead to consequences which can be much more serious. I understand it is a time issue but I would walk a mile to the store that had the oil before it closed rather than walk thirty feet to a store that had a replacement light bulb.

No I have not had a ZSR since L215 but others have. My comments are related specifically to priority of events.

Sorry for the vent Mark and Allen. I have already had to reboot my 921 twice today. I do appreciate the work that you and others do to make this a fantastic forum.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

This is ridiculous. I can't believe the OTA guide data issue has not been corrected already. If they've identified the bug, why not just get the fix out there. Can the code be that convoluted that fixing it will break 10 other things that it requires this length of testing? Since this worked prior to 215 and was a code error that they know they caused, they should take no more than 3 days to fix it. It's been 3 weeks. Worst case scenario should be that the fix still doesn't work. But at least we would know they are working on it. My big problem is they don't fix the simple issues that cause the users a lot of grief so that they can squeeze them into some giant release. They ought to just get the fixes out there as they are ready. 
We need smaller numbers of fixes more often.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Am I the only one who has noticed a decrease in HD quality since L215? I get much more pixelation now during fast moving sequences. Did Dish increase the compression ratio, or is this a function of L215? Any ideas?

921blues


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have the 2 following problem that I would love to get fixed, I have not seen many people report them, however I get them every day.

1) the remote control Freeze (this one happens every day)
2) able to stop recording by pressing the stop bottom


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

921Blues said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a decrease in HD quality since L215? I get much more pixelation now during fast moving sequences. Did Dish increase the compression ratio, or is this a function of L215? Any ideas?
> 
> 921blues


Yes I also noticed more pixelation, and I have read other appends with the same complaint


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Sorry about causing you to "lose it". Just to clarify, I said "help" with ZSR's because a second fix is required.
> 
> But L215 did contain the first part of the fix that was to help reduce the ZSR's.


Your post was perfectly OK. My losing it was more rubber room qualification material :grin: , not from anger or or the like. As noted above in my other post and in marks post, it proved that I wasn't losing it and still have it


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

921Blues said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed a decrease in HD quality since L215?


I did at first. But then I realized that the 921 had switched to 480P mode somehow. It may not be your problem but it is worth checking it.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Bogney said:


> I did at first. But then I realized that the 921 had switched to 480P mode somehow. It may not be your problem but it is worth checking it.


Yes - that was the first thing I checked. Unfortunately, not the problem. Now I'm really getting annoyed. My beautiful HD image is nowhere NEAR as beautiful.

Can we go back to L213?

921blues


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

L216 will be here shortly


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I got L2.16 this morning. No differences are noticable from a quick glance.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing thread now, as L216 is here, in wide release.


----------

